# My Sun Coral did not die up till now



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Sig it looks healthy enough. You can tell when sun corals are declining in health when the orange "skin" starts receeding between the polyp heads and the rock/skeleton is visible beneath. (see photo).


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks will. Doing my best

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## mr_brixs (Jun 18, 2009)

that is beautiful.. i've always wanted to have a sun coral...


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

looks lovely. I got a black sun. I want a yellow sun, I actually want new born sun babies for the pico reef. Some feed it by inverting a cup over it to keep food in, or use a half a soda bottle over it and shoot food down the spout.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Sunstar said:


> looks lovely. I got a black sun. I want a yellow sun, I actually want new born sun babies for the pico reef. Some feed it by inverting a cup over it to keep food in, or use a half a soda bottle over it and shoot food down the spout.


It could be a problem in my tank.  It stays in the shadow and I would not be able to preform these actions there

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

You can't reach it at all from where it sits in the shadow? I used to use a pippet and hand feed each head. I had black, yellow, and a lighter yellow way back when.. Was one of my favorite corals.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

The shadow is deep in the cave and I am trying to use long feeder from Kent. I did mistake with this tank. Originally it was purchased for the FW in November and I paid ~650 for this tank. In january I switched it to the saltwater, since I did not want to seell it(should lost ~300).
The stand for this tank is 30" and tank itself is ~ 28". I am 5'4" and to reach someting in the tank, I use ladder. Believe me this is a real stress to dive every day to this tank.
On the other side of this, I do not need go to the Cuba 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Yup, maybe you can get your diving certs at home too!


----------

